# New Motorhome



## Pete-B (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi, All
I.m a newbie so be gentle. I've ordered a new Bessacarr E460 which I pick up early July. After reading a few forums here and there I'm led to believe that they have problems with floor rot. My question is, does this still apply and if so what can I do to avoid it. 
Thanks for any help.
Peter.


----------



## wizzardi (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Peter,
I may be wrong but I think this applies more to older Swifts/Bessacarrs. Last May we bought a 2007 Autosleeper, found it was not big enough and the overcab bed was unusable, so this March we part exchanged it for a 2010 Bessacar 695.

We have not found any problems or dampness and are very pleased with her. My opinion only but I consider it to be one of the best configurations ever.

Happy motorhoming Dave


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Hi*

It tends to be the older 04 to 06 models as I understand it, however just ensure you have your motorhome serviced in accordnace with makers instructions and you will be fine I am sure

I am on my 4th Swift/Bessacarr vehicle and they have all been great, the odd silly problem that a good dealer will look after you with no doubt

Just get it and enjoy it!


----------

